# A Car With 3 Teens Flees Police Smashed Into A Public Bus In Ohio, Killing Them All



## 1QTPie (Mar 21, 2019)

I am so upset.  Why was a 15 year old hanging out with two 18-year old boys?  I am shaking mad.








Video of the crash here:  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rturning-passengers-flung-seats.html#comments

The moment a car fleeing from police smashed into a public bus in Ohio was captured in horrifying footage.

Authorities have released multiple videos from both the street and the inside of the bus that show the brutal collision on March 10 in Trotwood, a suburb of Dayton.

All three people in the Pontiac were killed and six people on the bus were injured. 

CCTV footage shared by the Greater Dayton Regional Transit Authority on Wednesday shows bus passengers being flung from their seats when the car struck the exit doors. 

The impact caused the bus to roll onto its side as shattered glass rained down on the riders.   





















Mya'Nie Nabors, 15, was a passenger in the vehicle that was driven by 18-year-old Christopher Baker last week. Nabors was pronounced dead at the scene





Classmates, friends and family remembered Wright during a prayer vigil at Stivers School for the Arts on Tuesday. The 18-year-old was reportedly in the backseat of the Pontiac














Police said Christopher Baker, 18, was the driver of the vehicle. Following the crash he was rushed to the Miami Valley Hospital, but he died three days later




A GoFundMe account has been created to help the Nabors family with funeral expenses. 

The grieving family described Nabors as being a 'vibrant' young lady who attended Trotwood High School. 

According to her family, Nabors was a member of the Lady Rams basketball team and a member of the school's JROTC.

'She was very loving, caring and never met a stranger. Mya'Nie put so many smiles on many peoples' faces,' the account read. 

Endya Reed, Nabors' mother, told WHIO that she's 'not really upset with anybody because teenagers make bad mistakes'.

'I just want the new generation to, you know, don't be so quick to jump in cars with people... You don't have to jump in the car with people because you never know what that person is going to do,' Reed said. 

'In a split second, my child's life is gone,' she added. 

Last Tuesday, friends and family members gathered for a balloon release for Nabors. 

Also on Tuesday, students, friends and family remembered Wright during a prayer vigil at Stivers School for the Arts. 

On Saturday, Baker's family and friends came together for a balloon release and candle vigil as they remembered him.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 21, 2019)

I am so very sorry for these families.  This just reminds me that the debate over high speed chases needs to be revisited. Just too many things can go wrong. If they have the plates, make and model of the car, plus street camera videos...and if it is not a hostage situation...or someone already driving recklessly (high, drunk)..,.

I wonder why they were being chased.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 21, 2019)

That is really terrible.  I wish the families well.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 21, 2019)

Why did they have to use that picture of that boy with the gun in his hand? He was an idiot for putting that on Facebook, but that didn't need to be in the article. 

This is very sad.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Why did they have to use that picture of that boy with the gun in his hand? He was an idiot for putting that on Facebook, but that didn't need to be in the article.
> 
> This is very sad.


Guys who pose in pictures with guns are the type of guy who end up in car chases with the police.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 21, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Guys who pose in pictures with guns are the type of guy who end up in car chases with the police.


and 9 times out of 10 the 15 year old girl knew the deal.....very sad but innocent people don't flee from the police.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 21, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> Guys who pose in pictures with guns are the type of guy who end up in car chases with the police.



That's the exact response whoever chose that picture was hoping for.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> That's the exact response whoever chose that picture was hoping for.


All our young dead men did not live like saints. But I know. I know. He was a good boy. And they didn’t have to do him like that. And he just fell in with the wrong crowd. And it was that girl’s fault. 
As my father always said, “black men always put black people in the position of having to defend foolishness.”


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Mar 21, 2019)

Tragic


----------



## janaq2003 (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Why did they have to use that picture of that boy with the gun in his hand? He was an idiot for putting that on Facebook, but that didn't need to be in the article.
> 
> This is very sad.


I didnt even see this until you said something. They could've cropped that out. The didnt show that Australian terrorist with the gun in his hands.. they only showed a head pic..smh


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 21, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> All our young dead men did not live like saints. But I know. I know. He was a good boy. And they didn’t have to do him like that. And he just fell in with the wrong crowd. And it was that girl’s fault.
> As my father always said, “black men always put black people in the position of having to defend foolishness.”



What are you talking about? You're the one making assumptions. Not me. You made up a whole story about me AND that kid based on a picture and a sentence.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> What are you talking about? You're the one making assumptions. Not me. You made up a whole story about me AND that kid based on a picture and a sentence.


What story did I make up about you?


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 21, 2019)

The article says that the police officer put on her lights but didn't not pursue. It sounds like the driver reacted to the police lights.

*"The crash occurred at around 6pm on March 10 after a Trotwood police officer attempted to pull the Pontiac over when she noticed its vehicle registration had expired.  

Dashcam footage released earlier this week shows the officer following Baker's vehicle when he makes an illegal right turn on State Route 49. 

That's when the officer activated her overhead lights as she approached an intersection, but decided not to pursue the vehicle, according to police. 

But seconds later, Baker's vehicle is seen colliding with the RTA bus at the Free Pike and Ohio 49 interchange."*


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Why did they have to use that picture of that boy with the gun in his hand? He was an idiot for putting that on Facebook, but that didn't need to be in the article.
> 
> This is very sad.





GreenEyedJen said:


> That's the exact response whoever chose that picture was hoping for.



I just don't have the energy to care about riff raff!  The same riff raff you defend is the same riff raff tearing our communities apart!  We need to do a purge.  I will not lose on second of sleep over three fools who lost their lives in a car chase running from the police!

As Vernon Johns said (in the Vernon Johns Story): " This boy lived a trifling and worthless life. He went around Montgomery daring someone to cut his throat. Saturday night somebody obliged him. He lived like a dog; he died like a dog. Undertaker, claim the body. Choir, sing."


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

I remember a similar story happening in my city. A teenaged girl was riding in a car with two boys and the driver was doing about 85mph on a 25mph street running from the police. He lost control and she was ejected on impact. I feel bad for these girls who get caught up with boys operating on low sense and high testosterone.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 21, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I remember a similar story happening in my city. A teenaged girl was riding in a car with two boys and the driver was doing about 85mph on a 25mph street running from the police. He lost control *and she was ejected on impact.* I feel bad for these girls who get caught up with boys operating on low sense and high testosterone.


I read once that whenever everybody in one car dies on the scene it's usually because nobody had seatbelts on but judging by these pictures it wouldn't have made a difference. 

I didn't notice the boy had a gun until I read it in a post.   The image that he is portraying in that photo is the one he intended. No point in getting upset about it now that he's gone.   There are about 10 pictures of me holding firearms floating around the internets and everyone of them is funny.


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 21, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am so very sorry for these families.  This just reminds me that the debate over high speed chases needs to be revisited. Just too many things can go wrong. If they have the plates, make and model of the car, plus street camera videos...and if it is not a hostage situation...or someone already driving recklessly (high, drunk)..,.
> 
> I wonder why they were being chased.




They weren't even being chased. They were being pulled over for making an illegal turn and the cop noticed expired tags.  Instead of pulling over, he immediately gunned it.  Seconds later he crashed into the bus killing himself and his "friends."


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 21, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> What story did I make up about you?



Really? You assumed I felt a certain way about the child (and possibly black boys in general) because I said that picture shouldn’t be there. Or did you not mean to quote me? 



HappilyLiberal said:


> I just don't have the energy to care about riff raff!  The same riff raff you defend is the same riff raff tearing our communities apart!  We need to do a purge.  I will not lose on second of sleep over three fools who lost their lives in a car chase running from the police!
> 
> As Vernon Johns said (in the Vernon Johns Story): " This boy lived a trifling and worthless life. He went around Montgomery daring someone to cut his throat. Saturday night somebody obliged him. He lived like a dog; he died like a dog. Undertaker, claim the body. Choir, sing."



Do you not understand that it’s possible to both not agree with the photo AND not be defending the boy?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Really? You assumed I felt a certain way about the child (and possibly black boys in general) because I said that picture shouldn’t be there. Or did you not mean to quote me?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not understand that it’s possible to both not agree with the photo AND not be defending the boy?


I have no idea how you personally feel about the boy. But what you said reminded me of the other phrases I listed that people use in these situations. Whether you had posted anything or not, I would have said the same thing because I’m sure someone, somewhere, probably his mama, is saying one or more of the usual excuses.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> Do you not understand that it’s possible to both not agree with the photo AND not be defending the boy?



When you put your life on social media, you are implicitly giving others permission to use said photos.  And, since he was in a car fleeing the police, where is the inaccuracy being portrayed about him?


----------



## Cheleigh (Mar 21, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> When you put your life on social media, you are implicitly giving others permission to use said photos.  And, since he was in a car fleeing the police, where is the inaccuracy being portrayed about him?



I agree with you. The fact that the media selected the photo was in poor taste. The fact that the young man posted the photo (presumably) on his own social media page was de facto permission to use it to represent him. I'm hoping outside of this horrible tragedy that folks are reminded that we don't get to control the narrative of how people choose use to represent us in word or image using our own posted information. If you post sketchy words or images, assume that some unscrupulous person might choose to paint you in an unflattering light using your own stuff.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Mar 22, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I have no idea how you personally feel about the boy. But what you said reminded me of the other phrases I listed that people use in these situations. Whether you had posted anything or not, I would have said the same thing because I’m sure someone, somewhere, probably his mama, is saying one or more of the usual excuses.


 
You quoted me, and then said "I know", implying the rest of the phrase "what you're thinking". But okay. Have a good day. 



HappilyLiberal said:


> When you put your life on social media, you are implicitly giving others permission to use said photos.  And, since he was in a car fleeing the police, where is the inaccuracy being portrayed about him?



You didn't answer my question--do you understand that it is possible to both be against the picture and not be defending the boy?

My first job out of law school was working as a public defender assigned to the juvenile division for the State of New Jersey. I have been up close with the worst of the worst. I also saw how _these exact tactics are continually used to blame *all *of us. _Have you worked in a place where all the Black people are called the same name, because we all look alike? So, imagine "the same name" used for all the Black kids locked up by New Jersey. Do you see how that affects all of us, including the law abiding ones? 

What I'm saying isn't even a new concept. I don't understand the issue.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 22, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> All our young dead men did not live like saints. But I know. I know. He was a good boy. And they didn’t have to do him like that. And he just fell in with the wrong crowd. And it was that girl’s fault.
> As my father always said, “black men always put black people in the position of having to defend foolishness.”


I agree we need to call a spade a spade and realize sometimes the lifestyle and choices they make causes things like this to happen. Stop making excuses and/or putting our heads in the sand.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 22, 2019)

Since it is now known that the teens were NOT being pursued, but merely flashed to pull over, it can be assumed that they likely already had done something illegal or were in the middle of doing something illegal when the driver decided to flee (ie., gun possession, drug possession, stolen car, already under the influence).

If not the above, maybe they did it for fun...teens really can be that stupid.  However, judging from their own photos (both boys), I think they were likely fleeing due to illegal activities including possibly being under the influence.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 22, 2019)

Terrible. I feel sorry for the innocent black people on the bus who were working and minding their business when they were nearly killed by teenaged idiots. I hope that they can sue the city, have their medical bills covered if necessary and be paid for their suffering.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 22, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Terrible. I feel sorry for the innocent black people on the bus who were working and minding their business when they were nearly killed by teenaged idiots. I hope that they can sue the city, have their medical bills covered if necessary and be paid for their suffering.



I wish they could sue that riff raff's parents!


----------



## moneychaser (Mar 22, 2019)

Something similar happened when I was middle school.  One of my 13 year old classmates skipped school with some high school guys and died when one of the boys ran into a tree.


----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 22, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Terrible. I feel sorry for the innocent black people on the bus who were working and minding their business when they were nearly killed by teenaged idiots. I hope that they can sue the city, have their medical bills covered if necessary and be paid for their suffering.


Sue the city? How was the city negligent?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 22, 2019)

Kanky said:


> Terrible. I feel sorry for the innocent black people on the bus who were working and minding their business when they were nearly killed by teenaged idiots. I hope that they can sue the city, have their medical bills covered if necessary and be paid for their suffering.


The city wasn't negligent and even so lawsuit money is less taxpayer dollars going towards the city's infrastructure and/or public services.  The best they will be able to do is sue the car owners insurance assuming the driver was on the policy.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 23, 2019)

Why is a 15 year old unrelated minor even in the car with two 18 year olds? Ugh


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 23, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> Why is a 15 year old unrelated minor even in the car with two 18 year olds? Ugh


If she were 12 I'd get where you're coming from but 15 and 18 year olds hang out all the time. They probably saw each other in school regularly at some point or were friends with each other's siblings.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 23, 2019)

Cheleigh said:


> I agree with you. The fact that the media selected the photo was in poor taste. The fact that the young man posted the photo (presumably) on his own social media page was de facto permission to use it to represent him. I'm hoping outside of this horrible tragedy that folks are reminded that we don't get to control the narrative of how people choose use to represent us in word or image using our own posted information. If you post sketchy words or images, assume that some unscrupulous person might choose to paint you in an unflattering light using your own stuff.



I don’t think the media’s photo selection was in poor taste, nor are they being unscrupulous. They selected a picture that went well with the article. Guy dies fleeing from police (who weren’t even pursuing him)... here’s a picture of him posing with a gun. Makes sense. It’s strange to me that some of you are so concerned about his image/portrayal. If he had died trying to SAVE someone from a car accident, and they used a picture of him holding a gun, I could understand the outrage. I’d be as well. But in this instance, why would he be given the courtesy of having his unsavory photos overlooked?


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 23, 2019)

^^^ Because he’s a young black teen and he did something stupid that cost him and two other young black teens their lives and we’re all weary of this narrative and a young white teen would likely not have been portrayed the same way even though they deserved to be. We never get the benefit of the doubt even when we should but this isn’t the case and thank you for bringing some common sense to the discussion. I tried to give this young man some defense but why do they always make it so difficult?! It’s exhausting.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 23, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If she were 12 I'd get where you're coming from but 15 and 18 year olds hang out all the time. They probably saw each other in school regularly at some point or were friends with each other's siblings.


I guess.


----------



## Shula (Mar 23, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Because he’s a young black teen and he did something stupid that cost him and two other young black teens their lives and we’re all weary of this narrative and a young who’re teen would likely not have been portrayed the same way even though they deserved to be. We never get the benefit of the doubt even when we should but this isn’t the case and thank you for bringing some common sense to the discussion. I tried to give this young man some defense but why do they always make it so difficult?! It’s exhausting.



Yeah, I sure wouldn't choose this hill to die on because I know we have too many young, black, and problematic men BUT they trotted out a pic of the dude that just shot up the mosque in NZ as a blond toddler being held in his mom's arms like what went wrong? They control our narratives always with a negative spin and this young dummy def helped give them a bad one.

Also, I have retired from defending black men. I'd have to see something profanely egregious to go there now.


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 23, 2019)

I guess the only other thing that can be done if people really want to is a counter campaign to post our own pics and flood SM with our own narratives?

I have not watched the NZ coverage but I am sick over the idea of him being covered as an innocent cherub blonde baby.

We should think about the idea of taking over the idea of our image...


----------



## Shula (Mar 23, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I guess the only other thing that can be done if people really want to is a counter campaign to post our own pics and flood SM with our own narratives?
> 
> I have not watched the NZ coverage but I am sick over the idea of him being covered as an innocent cherub blonde baby.
> 
> We should think about the idea of taking over the idea of our image...



That's a great idea that I have seen some folks do on Twitter with a police brutality victim. Can't remember the victim but lots of folks along with with Black Twitter were posting a nice, respectable pic and asking people to use just that image so the media couldn't hijack and paint the person badly. It's a shame that we basically have to pose for media friendly pics just to keep them from continuing to slander us in death. We can't get a break from these folks.


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2019)

From experience, there are biased reporters and editors who just cannot put themselves to see blacks in a good light .. and every opportunity they get to prove how "right" they are about  blacks, they run with it. For them, blacks are the poster children for all that's wrong in society, even though it's far from the truth.. Sadly, in newsrooms across the country..they are the ones in the position to write the narrative that is fed to the masses no matter how unpalatable it is.
We complain, then do nothing.
Write the editors, call the reporters... let them know they're  full of it. Because that's  what white  folks do all the time when they don't like coverage. 
Here's  a fine example of this type of media bias that needs to be stopped:


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2019)

And members of the media implicitly decide which photos they will use to support the news angle they want...



HappilyLiberal said:


> When you put your life on social media, you are implicitly giving others permission to use said photos.  And, since he was in a car fleeing the police, where is the inaccuracy being portrayed about him?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 27, 2019)

Unrelated but this reminds me of something I completely had in the back of my pea sized brain.

About 25 years ago my late stepmother lost her 17 year old nephew to gang related violence. EVERY “recent” pic of him alone was either throwing his hands up with a gang affiliated sign/him with firearm/or tons of money in his hand

  I know his Facebook/IG account would have been lit if it existed back then Anyhow his mother had to resort to using his 8th grade school picture for his obituary. That was the only “clean” and most recent image she could find of him. Pathetic.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 27, 2019)

Laela said:


> And members of the media implicitly decide which photos they will use to support the news angle they want...



Which is why it is your responsibility to not put anything sketchy online.  I have had a Facebook page for years.  It is under my real name.  There is not one picture of me or any member of my family associated with my page!


----------

